# Powell "Israel has 200 nukes pointed at Tehran"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

At this point, I would find 200 to be a low number.

Powell says Israel has 200 nukes pointed at Iran in leaked 2015 email | Fox News

In leaked emails, Colin Powell says Israel has 200 nukes

Israel, US mum on Powell's assessment that Israel has 200 nukes | The Times of Israel


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Let them blow the hell out of each other , then we don't have to .


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It wouldn't do good for any of those ******** to get Israel riled up. They have been surviving for thousands of years.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Iran is not the only target, Syria, the kingdom of Saud and Pakistan are on the list.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree 200 sounds VERY low. With all the threats pointed at Israel how would 200 cover it??


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I thought Carter said they had 125 nukes, years agos


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I thought Carter said they had 125 nukes, years agos


I saw a link saying that Carter stated between 200-300. The third link in the original post says that the estimate is 80-400 with many thinking that 80 is likely closer to the truth. I would say that 400 is likely closer to the truth.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

200 seems low to me as well. After all these years I would guess it's well north of 300.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I know next to nothing about nuke devastation. Size, when detonated above ground, etc. Wouldn't fallout affect most of the planet? Thinking the prevailing winds.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I thought Carter said they had 125 nukes, years agos


Carter is a numbskull and incompetent. As bad as Obama is, Carter may have been worse. The difference being Obama's moves are intentional. With Cater the office was just beyond his capabilities. I personally would go outside and look at the sky if Jimmy Carter said it was blue. Then again that would be wise with any politician.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My way of thinking. We don't protect Israel. We protect Muslims from being nuked by Israel.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Best news I've heard all day. Thanks. I think if Israel is as smart as they seem..they will wait for the sweaty mullahs to congregate in the mosques on Ramadan then rain down some Neutron Bombs. Those dont ruin the real estate so bad as conventional nukes. They are rumored to have thousands ..some the size of softballs which can take out muszzies one block at a time. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutron_bomb


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Iran is not the only target, Syria, the kingdom of Saud and Pakistan are on the list.


Israel would take out ALL the Muslim population centers in the Middle East - they would catch Holy Hell for taking out a Muslim capitol that was attacking them - might as well go whole hog and solve the problem once and for all - everything to gain and nothing much to lose ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> Israel would take out ALL the Muslim population centers in the Middle East - they would catch Holy Hell for taking out a Muslim capitol that was attacking them - might as well go whole hog and solve the problem once and for all - everything to gain and nothing much to lose ....


My way of looking at it and friends who were officers in the IDF feel the same way.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just because Israel has 200 warheads pointed at Iran does not mean that that is every single one. Cart has not been president since January 1981 and Powell has not been in government for a decade and only mention the number pointed a certain direction, not the entire number in a particular arsenal. Probably a big reason for the guerilla warfare that goes on as opposed to an all out military action.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There was a time when Israel considered using a tactical nuke on the Egyptian Army and one on the Syrian Army during the 1973 war.

The first was to be in the region of the Golan Heights and the other in the Sinai dessert before the Egyptian armor had crossed the frontier.

The US forced them to keep it a conventional war, and supplied most of the equipment to fight with for free.

They finally kicked the ragheaded bastards ass good but with a large loss of life on their side.

Then the US forced them into NOT CROSSING the Suez Canal and taking Cairo after capturing the entire Egyptian Army!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good, I hope some one is at the switch 24/7


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kind of goes like this first up says 50 nukes, then 2nd up has to top that he/she says 75. Next thing you know it hundreds. What kind of nukes , small tactical nukes or some major size game changers. We won't know until they go off.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

stowlin said:


> My way of thinking. We don't protect Israel. We protect Muslims from being nuked by Israel.


Don't get me wrong, my bible says that Israel is Gods chosen people, but I have seen some videos where the Jews are a pretty rude and arrogant lot. They think that the Gentiles are there to serve them.

Makes me question my loyalty to Israel.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Don't get me wrong, my bible says that Israel is Gods chosen people, but I have seen some videos where the Jews are a pretty rude and arrogant lot. They think that the Gentiles are there to serve them.
> 
> Makes me question my loyalty to Israel.


Best knock on wood to say that. Or at least don't devolve into cursing. That brings bad consequences for the curser. Let us bless Irael and pray for the Peace of Jerusalem. 
Genesis 12:3
I will also bless them that bless thee, and curse them that curse thee, and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed.


----------

